# VANCOUVER | 2nd Amazon Office | 9 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Amazon confirms second office in downtown Vancouver*


Amazon will lease a new, nine-storey office building at the southwest corner of Dunsmuir Street and Homer Street, expected to add 1,000 new tech jobs

Amazon.com Inc. will open a second office in downtown Vancouver and add about 1,000 new workers to its current workforce of more than 1,800 people in B.C., the e-commerce giant announced this morning (November 3) in Vancouver.

About 90 per cent of Amazon’s more than 1,000 current downtown Vancouver workers are software engineers who earn good salaries.

Rumours had swirled that Amazon would take space in Oxford Properties’ planned office tower at 402 Dunsmuir Street and, Amazon confirmed that, indeed, it has signed a lease for 150,000 square feet in that building, which is expected to be ready to occupy by 2020.

Amazon has about 1,000 downtown workers in 156,000 square feet of office space at the Telus Garden complex at 510 West Georgia Street.

Amazon is also subleasing about 53,000 square feet of space at Bentall Centre from co-working space operator WeWork. That space may turn out to be temporary until the Dunsmuir Street space becomes available.

Telus Garden is only two blocks away from Amazon’s planned second Vancouver office on Dunsmuir Street.

The e-commerce giant’s remaining B.C. employees work a distribution centre by Braid Station in New Westminster and a second distribution centre in Delta.










https://www.westerninvestor.com/new...econd-office-in-downtown-vancouver-1.23083955



















http://dailyhive.com/vancouver/amazon-second-vancouver-office-401-west-georgia-street


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com/forum/threads/amazon-at-402-dunsmuir-street.29236/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3858 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3855 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3852 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3847 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3845 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5258 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5256 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5254 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5252 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9828 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9817 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9812 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9810 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9806 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9804 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9801 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1192 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1185 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1183 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1181 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1178 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1176 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4812 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4811 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4810 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4809 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4808 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4807 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4806 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2248 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2250 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2252 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2253 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2255 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2257 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2266 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2267 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2274 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7009 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7010 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7015 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7016 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7018 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7019 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7021 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7023 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7027 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8430 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8461 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8465 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8466 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8468 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8470 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8471 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8484 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

222 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
212 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
193 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
191 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
189 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
184 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
183 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
182 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
180 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

